

Would you be interested in a Computer Science Bootcamp? - feydr

In San Francisco there's a real distinction between developers that have the fundamentals in their tool belt and those that don't.<p>I've interviewed a lot of people and go to a lot of networking events and this is what I've found:<p>It seems that if you know your way around ruby or javascript or such you can nab ~ 80k/year.<p>However, if you know even some of the basics of various algorithms and data structures -- think -- searching/sorting/hashing/etc you can easily command a 130 --&#62; 150k/salary -- almost double!<p>Does this sound like you? Would you like to improve your skills and pay yourself higher?<p>Would you be interested in a 'computer science bootcamp' and finally learn the fundamentals that will allow you to obtain a significantly better salary and work on more interesting problems?<p>If so, would you prefer the following?<p>Full day Saturday workshops for 3 months?<p>1 month everyday for 4-5 hours?
======
elviejo
1 month everyday for 4-5 hours.

~~~
elviejo
I've found that being able to focus on one topic is invaluable for learning.
Even more if we consider a difficult topic.

